# Back in, heart issues continue



## Ralph-YK (Nov 26, 2019)

Back in. Worse. Panicking


----------



## silentsquirrel (Nov 26, 2019)

Ralph-YK said:


> Back in. Worse. Panicking


Sorry to hear this, Ralph, hopefully things will get better now.
((((((hugs))))))


----------



## Robin (Nov 26, 2019)

Ralph-YK said:


> Back in. Worse. Panicking


Oh no, sorry to hear that, Ralph. Hope you’re doing OK.


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 26, 2019)

Wishing you well Ralph. X


----------



## Sally W (Nov 26, 2019)

Awh sorry to hear. Take care & hope you feel better soon


----------



## Grannylorraine (Nov 26, 2019)

Oh no, I am so sorry to hear this, really hope they get you right this time.  Sending hugs


----------



## Eddy Edson (Nov 26, 2019)

Oh crap. Hope they’re taking good care of you


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 26, 2019)

Ah no! Sorry to hear this. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Nov 26, 2019)

Sorry to read this, best wishes and take care.


----------



## Martin9 (Nov 26, 2019)

Sorry to hear , best wishes ..!


----------



## Ljc (Nov 26, 2019)

Oh no Ralph, I am so sorry to hear that you are worse and back in hospital.  I too hope they are taking good care of you.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 26, 2019)

Had an event again. Dangerous fast heat beat   From 10pm to 9(?) am.  Tired, out of it. Light headed. Dehydrated. Unable to sleep. Faint.
My defibrillator didn't kik in.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 26, 2019)

Staying in. Having a procedure/treatment (?) done on Friday at the heart centre.


----------



## trophywench (Nov 26, 2019)

Good!  You are in the best lace you could be (even though it's hardly where you want to be I know) under the circs.  Something obviously ain't right cos they wouldn't plan a procedure if it didn't - so I'm pleased it's in the process of being sorted, however utterly vile waiting for it is.

{{{Hugs}}}


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 26, 2019)

I'm having an ablation procedure done on Friday. It's performed on the heart.
The Cardiomyopathy UK's (heart charaty) forum closed a while ago.


----------



## Sharron1 (Nov 26, 2019)

Ralph-YK said:


> Back in. Worse. Panicking


Take care and that you will be back at home very soon.


----------



## eggyg (Nov 26, 2019)

Oh Ralph so sorry you’re back in but it sounds like they’re on top of it. Mr Eggy had an ablation procedure last year and touch wood it’s been very successful so far, he’s like a different man. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 26, 2019)

Sorry to hear you're back in, Ralph, but glad they're doing something and I hope it helps.

My Dad had a dangerously fast heart beat - he was on meds for it for many years and it never slowed him down, so I know it's both survivable in the short term and manageable in the long term x


----------



## Flower (Nov 26, 2019)

Sorry you’re having a tough time Ralph. Here’s hoping the operation gets you back to stability and starting to feel better. Best wishes.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 26, 2019)

Ralph-YK said:


> I'm having an ablation procedure done on Friday. It's performed on the heart.
> The Cardiomyopathy UK's (heart charaty) forum closed a while ago.



hope the procedure goes well on Friday Ralph. Will be thinking of you. Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## AJLang (Nov 27, 2019)

Ralph I am so sorry to hear that this is happening to you. It must be very scary for you. I hope that Friday’s procedure goes well for you xx


----------



## Ralph-YK (Nov 27, 2019)

Heart rate 60.
Oxygen ? 90-96

Mon night to early Tues morning resting heart rate was 150. Turns out that was too slow to set my defib off!?

Tablet at 12%

[Edit] 
BP 90/54
Had been a lot lower


----------



## Stitch147 (Nov 27, 2019)

Sending you some hugs Ralph.


----------



## Greymouser (Nov 27, 2019)

Not good to hear, but wishing you well and hopefully you will soon be back out.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 1, 2019)

Line for draining blood from my chest gone.
They made a hole by accident I believe. Blood leaked out.
Catheter gone too.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 1, 2019)

May the improvements continue Ralph and hopefully back home again soon.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Dec 1, 2019)

Thinking ofyou, Ralph!


----------



## Ditto (Dec 1, 2019)

(((hugs)))


----------



## Stitch147 (Dec 1, 2019)

Hope your recovery continues well Ralph.


----------



## Jodee (Dec 1, 2019)

So sorry I missed this previously Ralph, what an ordeal, so sorry you've had to go through all that.

Keep on improving, feeling loads better soon.

Luv n Hugs xox


----------



## SueEK (Dec 1, 2019)

I have only just seen this post Ralph and so sorry to hear your news. As @trophywench says you are in the best place for them to get you well again and I hope all goes smoothly. I will be thinking of you and sending my love xx


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 1, 2019)

Back on blood thinners. Not anadin tonight. New one. They're suppose to check me again.
Possibly out tomorrow.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 1, 2019)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 2, 2019)

Got discharge letter and bag full of prescription. Now waiting on transport.


----------



## grovesy (Dec 2, 2019)

Hope you  manage to stay out longer this time  take care.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Dec 2, 2019)

Hope you will be ok.


----------



## SueEK (Dec 2, 2019)

Hope things are finally on the up for you. Take good care x


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 2, 2019)

Ralph-YK said:


> Got discharge letter and bag full of prescription. Now waiting on transport.



Great news Ralph. Hope you got home ok and can get some good restful sleep and recovery time at home.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 3, 2019)

You sure have been through the mill lately I hope you are home now and had a good night in your own bed. 
I too hope that things are finally on the up for you .
Take care X .


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 7, 2019)

Well I got discharged on Monday. Been without internet access since. I've been staying with family. And sitting around.
Some soreness in chest and dizziness.


----------



## SueEK (Dec 7, 2019)

Ralph-YK said:


> Well I got discharged on Monday. Been without internet access since. I've been staying with family. And sitting around.
> Some soreness in chest and dizziness.


Good to hear you have your family keeping an eye on you. Hope you continue to improve Ralph. Take good care xx


----------



## Bloden (Dec 7, 2019)

Ralph-YK said:


> Well I got discharged on Monday. Been without internet access since. I've been staying with family. And sitting around.
> Some soreness in chest and dizziness.


Take care @Ralph-YK. I hope you’re feeling better ASAP.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 12, 2019)

DWP under paid me by £63 today. And jobcentre is wanting me to be all decided what I'm doing and telling them.
And they're starting getting onto me about sicknotes. Current one runs for another two weeks.


----------



## SueEK (Dec 12, 2019)

Ralph-YK said:


> DWP under paid me by £63 today. And jobcentre is wanting me to be all decided what I'm doing and telling them.
> And they're starting getting onto me about sicknotes. Current one runs for another two weeks.


This sort of thing infuriates me. I am forever doing letters at our surgery about seriously ill patients having to have a letter from GP to prove what dreadful pain they are in, totally/partially immobile, blind etc etc as they have been turned down for PIP, universal credit or disability benefits and others.  How can they argue with absolute proof from their GP. There is something seriously wrong with the system


----------



## SueEK (Dec 12, 2019)

NB sorry Ralph, got carried away there, I hope you manage to get everything sorted satisfactorily x


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 12, 2019)

HI Ralph I've only just come across this thread and sorry to hear you're having a rough time of it atm. Good that you have family to take care of you during the early stages of your recovery. Understandably you could do without the stress of DWP.  Hope that's sorted pretty pronto for you.
Take good care of yourself now.
Best wishes,  
WL


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 19, 2019)

Another GP appointment. BP not really moved. 86 /56. A last week got 86/60 and 80/60. Another reduction in heart meds (awkward one to get this time). Not had the bisoprolol changed since leaving hospital. They'd up the does by double.
Had bad light headedness and dizziness since coming out. I'd though I'd posted that in this thread.


----------



## SueEK (Dec 19, 2019)

Ralph-YK said:


> Another GP appointment. BP not really moved. 86 /56. A last week got 86/60 and 80/60. Another reduction in heart meds (awkward one to get this time). Not had the bisoprolol changed since leaving hospital. They'd up the does by double.
> Had bad light headedness and dizziness since coming out. I'd though I'd posted that in this thread.


Sorry to read this Ralph. I do hope they get your medication sorted correctly for you very soon as I’m sure it must be really unsettling and worrying for you xx


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 25, 2019)

Not sure if I actually post clearly someplace what had actually happened. So
Wednesday 20 November: had ventricular tachycardia (Bad heart rate) and my defibrillator went off. Went into hospital.
Left hospital Monday 25 November. That night had lots of tachycardia and went back in. Which is the start of this thread.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 25, 2019)

I've not felt any tachycardia for a month. Since 25 November.


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 25, 2019)

Hi @Ralph-YK 
Wherever you are I hope that you are feeling better and are safe.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 25, 2019)

Visited hospital yesterday. I've now got a base unit, to send information from my defibrillator home. It's got a SIM card.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 25, 2019)

SB2015 said:


> Hi @Ralph-YK
> Wherever you are I hope that you are feeling better and are safe.


I'm at my mum's, which is full of family, @$^$#% dogs and rubbish tv.


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 25, 2019)

Enjoy whatever you do.


----------



## Wirrallass (Dec 26, 2019)

Ralph-YK said:


> I'm at my mum's, which is full of family, @$^$#% dogs and rubbish tv.


With respect Ralph it doesn't sound like the right place to recuperate but at least you're being looked after by your mum. Try to stay focused on your recovery if you can and hopefully it won't warrant another admission to hospital.
You take care now.
Best wishes.
WL


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 26, 2019)

Hope you are managing to to be a bit looked after Ralph


----------



## Ralph-YK (Dec 27, 2019)

My blood pressure is up a bit. 96 / 70. Had been getting readings like 86/60 and 80/55.
Some issue with my liver showed up on blood test. Had been good; then not so good; then improved though not back to where it'd been. Having another blood test some time.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 3, 2020)

BP up again. 110/70? That's the sort of figures I was getting earlier I think. Feeling better some. Still some lightheadness & dizziness.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 16, 2020)

BP was down last time. Up today.


Ralph-YK said:


> BP up again. 110/70?


Though not that high.

Still some light headedness. Not so definet dizziness. Still shortness of breath. Kind of tired. Lack of energy, enthusiasm. It's a mental effort to do anything. 
Better than I was a month ago.


----------



## SueEK (Jan 16, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> BP was down last time. Up today.
> 
> Though not that high.
> 
> ...


Hi Ralph, sorry to hear you’re feeling rough, it sounds a struggle. With a low BP I’m not surprised your are lightheaded, be careful you dont have a fall. Do you have someone with you to keep an eye on you? Sending hugs to you xx


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 16, 2020)

I've been stopping with family. Though that's a pain. And costing me loads more on bus fare.


----------



## SueEK (Jan 16, 2020)

Well Iim pleased you have others around, not ideal for any of you I’m sure but much safer. Really hope things improve quickly for you in order that you can go home and of course be feeling much better. Good luck to you Ralph, we are all rooting for you xx


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks Sue


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 16, 2020)

Glad you are feeling a little bit better now and then @Ralph-YK, but really sorry to hear about your ongoing difficulties.


----------



## Denise Taylor (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi Ralph-YK - sorry to hear that you're going through it.  I had a heart ablation on 20th December, 2020.  I was frightened but I knew that I couldn't live my life with continuous stress and anxiety due to my atrial fibrillation- caused by an electrical fault in my heart.  I was awake on the operating table for the two and a half hours whilst the "procedure" was performed.  I watched the clock hands moving, counting down the minutes until "my" time was up! To be completely honest it wasn't a very nice experience, but thankfully - up to press - the procedure was a success and my atrial fibrillation ceased - right there and then.  I'm due a check up in three months time.  This procedure is often carried out more than once, if the procedure is not successful at the first attempt.  Honestly, if I had to have it done again, I would elect to have it repeated.  Thank God for our life saving N.H.S. and all staff therein. Be positive, and confident that this procedure will change your life for the better, it's the only mindset to have.  I'm hopeful that the two and a half hours that you'll invest in this procedure will almost immediately pay dividends for your future. Good luck.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 17, 2020)

Denise Taylor said:


> I had a heart ablation on 20th December, 2020. I was frightened but I knew that I couldn't live my life with continuous stress and anxiety due to my atrial fibrillation- caused by an electrical fault in my heart. I was awake on the operating table for the two and a half hours whilst the "procedure" was performed. I watched the clock hands moving, counting down the minutes until "my" time was up!


I was under general anaesthetic for my ablation. I gather my op was longer than that. My tachycardia is due to electrical problems too. It's an interesting experience being awake for a procedure.
It's good to hear yours went well.


----------



## Denise Taylor (Jan 17, 2020)

To be honest Ralph-YK, it was an interesting experience, surreal almost.  I also was given the option to have a general anaesthetic.  Due to the appointment waiting time for general being less frequent, (most likely I would still have been on the waiting list) and recovery time from the procedure taking longer with general, I opted for the local anaesthetic- into my groin.  I wasn't exactly pain free, but it was bearable, and the pain was soon forgotten - especially after a cup of tea and a slice of toast, once I was allowed to sit up - 6 hours later.  The consultant had already spoken to me about the procedure, what he would be doing (gruesome) and what to expect physically during the whole of the procedure and afterwards too. All details being explained to me, and understanding what was going to happen to me, made such a difference.  My life has changed for the better since the procedure.   My Father and Brother both died at 54 and 56 respectively- heart problems.  I'll be 70 in October. I feel blessed/lucky. The current challenge is for me to continue to lose more weight, I've lost 2stone over the last 15months since being diagnosed with Type 2 Diabetes. I've only another stone to lose to hopefully bring my diabetes into remission.  It might not be possible, not everyone can do it.  We all owe it to ourselves to be in the best health possible.  I love cakes, buns, biscuits, sweets etc., but that was my old life.  The N.H.S. have intervened and given me a chance for better health. How can I not take it?!  I wish all of you well with the various health challenges that you have.


----------



## Jodee (Jan 17, 2020)

I hope things start to improve for you Ralph and you find the procedure a blessing long term x


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jan 29, 2020)

Been staying at home a little bit after staying at families. Had enough of falling over the dogs bed, and him being round & under the dinner table.
Trying to sort stuff. I've had some conflicting (and slightly confusing) advice on benefits, which might have caused some unnecessary delays. I was getting a form filled in yesterday, with help.


----------



## KARNAK (Jan 29, 2020)

Good luck Ralph glad you are able to go home, hope you continue a good and safe recovery.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 30, 2020)

Hope you find home a more restful environment @Ralph-YK 

and hope the benefits come through without fuss and delay.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 4, 2020)

Discomfort in chest while sat at home, then laid in bed. Chest a bit tight.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 4, 2020)

The cardiomyopathy (heart condition) forum went a while ago.


----------



## SueEK (Mar 4, 2020)

Is your chest tight now Ralph? If so you need to phone for help, even if it’s just advice x


----------



## SueEK (Mar 4, 2020)

Ralph, can you let us know you’re ok when you can please, worrying about you xx


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 4, 2020)

Feeling "normal" for me. Because of my history gone to A&E. Defib hasn't gone off (as far as I can tell). Not felt a VT.
Blood taken & ECG (auto correct said EGG) done about 15-20 minutes ago.
Able to walk. (Wheel chair disappeared.)


----------



## SueEK (Mar 4, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> Feeling "normal" for me. Because of my history gone to A&E. Defib hasn't gone off (as far as I can tell). Not felt a VT.
> Blood taken & ECG (auto correct said EGG) done about 15-20 minutes ago.
> Able to walk. (Wheel chair disappeared.)


Thank goodness Ralph have been really worried about you. So glad you went to A&E and had relevant checks done. So scary for you, do take very good care and let us know how you are tomorrow. Hugs to you xx


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 4, 2020)

Thanks @SueEK
Medics took my BG earlier (7:30pm?). 7. Something. I'd missed tea.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 4, 2020)

I think there's someone here who's handcuffed.


----------



## SueEK (Mar 4, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> I think there's someone here who's handcuffed.


Oh blimey, keep away from them!! Glad you’re being looked after. All my best wishes to you. Sleep tight xx


----------



## Tee G (Mar 5, 2020)

We are all rooting for you - wishing you all the best.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 5, 2020)

I think someone said it was a 4 hours & 35 minute wait to see a doctor. Just heard a member of staff say 5 hours.
That'll be 2am.


----------



## Wirrallass (Mar 5, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> I think someone said it was a 4 hours & 35 minute wait to see a doctor. Just heard a member of staff say 5 hours.
> That'll be 2am.


If that's the case @Ralph-YK use your jacket as a pillow and try to have a kip while you wait. Its unfortunate that the NHS is overstretched resulting in longer waiting times but I hope you are seen sooner as opposed to later. If you do begin to feel more poorly Ralph then ask/tell a nurse you need to be seen by a doctor urgently. Thinking of you and sending warm gentle {{{HUGS}}} to comfort you. 
Take care and please stay in touch when you can.
Best wishes.
WL x


----------



## SueEK (Mar 5, 2020)

Morning Ralph - do hope you were seen sooner than 2am and that you are feeling a bit better this morning. When you can please let us know how you are doing xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 5, 2020)

Sorry to hear you’ve been feeling poorly @Ralph-YK, and that you had such a long wait to be seen.

Hope you managed to get some rest, and they were able to reassure you and relieve your symptoms.

Any updates on handcuffgate?


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 5, 2020)

Got seen again in A&E about 1-1:20. Took some more bloods. Had a problem with the guy saying "oh yes 10 minutes" when I was trying to tell him 1 hour. Then getting onto me about being stressed.
"Calm down. It don't be good for your heart!"
Got a bed on ward 5:30-6am. Had BP & details. Then doctor on ward at 7:30. Managed to drift off a couple of times.
Then breakfast. If I'd managed some sleep I might have seen about going to the cafe, get something else to ceriel.
AWFUL tea in hospital.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## grovesy (Mar 5, 2020)

Nice view.


----------



## Eddy Edson (Mar 5, 2020)

What a drag, Ralph. Hope you're being looked after OK.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 5, 2020)

Doctors have been round. Saying about booking an appointment with cardiologist (pos at other hospital, in the Big City) and discharging me today


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 5, 2020)

Just realized no one's been around about medication!


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 5, 2020)

Nurse popped in to say I'm going.


----------



## SueEK (Mar 5, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> Nurse popped in to say I'm going.


Hope they’ve got your meds sorted and you’re feeling better. Keep in touch x


----------



## Sharron1 (Mar 5, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> I think there's someone here who's handcuffed.


That's lucky


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 5, 2020)

Someone came round to ask about meds. I'd brought my own in. Finished 3 off them this morning. They all run out and have to be ordered at different times, and I can't remember what I've got at home ready.
I though they were going to issue replacements from hospital pharmacy. I'm in the discharge lounge and they say not.
I think I might have some waiting at my normal pharmacy.
Missed my tea and meds last night.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 5, 2020)

Sat sitting in the discharge lounge. As usually it's taking hours.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Mar 5, 2020)

Home getting food and doing meds.
Got washing up to do.
Oddly I'm feeling the best I have in months. I think. I didn't get enough sleep.
I missed tea and my meds last night ???


----------



## SueEK (Mar 5, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> Home getting food and doing meds.
> Got washing up to do.
> Oddly I'm feeling the best I have in months. I think. I didn't get enough sleep.
> I missed tea and my meds last night ???


That’s diabetes for you, a complete puzzle. Glad you are home and feeling a lot better, don’t overdo it. Thank goodness you’ve got some meds at home or you’d be ‘up the junction’. Hope you get a good nights sleep, you deserve it x


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 11, 2020)

Feeling really bad today. Like I did last November. Unable to get to sleep. 
Feel really beat, like I've not slept at all last night. Which I actually did.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 11, 2020)

Some pain in back.
BG 5.9


----------



## SueEK (Jun 12, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> Feeling really bad today. Like I did last November. Unable to get to sleep.
> Feel really beat, like I've not slept at all last night. Which I actually did.


Sorry to hear you are feeling so rough. I hope the pain settles quickly. Please let us know how you are getting on. Take good care x


----------



## Toucan (Jun 12, 2020)

Hope that you did get some sleep and that the pain has diminished @Ralph-YK.
Very best wishes that things go on OK


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 12, 2020)

I hope that things settle @Ralph-YK


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 12, 2020)

I feel somewhat better. I've to see how it goes. It wasn't pain (though I can get pain laid in bed, which is another story), which is one of the things with me. I don't always feel what my heart is doing directly. It's the other symptoms I've to go on. (Such as shortness of breath.)
I find it hard to describe, and tell how much of an issue it can be.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 12, 2020)

Ugh Blam the mush for brains it gives me. Yes, there was some pain in my back. Wasn't the main thing though.


----------



## missclb (Jun 13, 2020)

@Ralph-YK Sorry to hear you're not feeling well. I
s there any chance it could be coronavirus symptoms, you mentioned shortness of breath...


----------



## KARNAK (Jun 13, 2020)

How are you feeling today Ralph? man {{{HUGS}}} gently for you.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 13, 2020)

I hope you are feeling better today. When my sister had her attack the pain was all in her back. I didn't realise heart can give you back pain. Take care.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 13, 2020)

Ditto said:


> I hope you are feeling better today. When my sister had her attack the pain was all in her back. I didn't realise heart can give you back pain. Take care.


Women don't  always get typical heart attack symptoms.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 13, 2020)

missclb said:


> Is there any chance it could be coronavirus symptoms, you mentioned shortness of breath...


I've been having it for years. Sometimes worse than others.


grovesy said:


> Women don't  always get typical heart attack symptoms.


A YouTube doctor (Dr Mike) did about that in a video. Then was in trouble. For call the symptoms of "50% of the population" atypical.

I had a silent heart attack some time in the past. I didn't feel/notice it and had no idea I'd had an heart attack. Found out some time later when I was being checked for something else (heart related, that I didn't have). Specialist said it could have heppened anytime in last 30 odd years.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 13, 2020)

Somewhat better today so far.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 13, 2020)

Glad to hear it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jun 15, 2020)

Ralph-YK said:


> Somewhat better today so far.



Good to hear Ralph. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Jun 23, 2020)

Just had a phone call from hospital. They've downloaded info from my implant (defibrualtor) and said it looks OK. Said will look again in 6 months.


----------



## SB2015 (Jun 23, 2020)

That sounds like good news @Ralph-YK


----------

